# Vivarium - Cleaning Bugs



## qbvbsite (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey,
I was thinking on building a viv. with little to no maintenance. I was wondering if you could replace springtails (and other gross looking bugs) with earth worms to break down the gecko's poop. Then you would only need to spot clean the glass and plants. I just can't stand isopods/springtail/milliped's so I'm hoping on just using worms. which should do the trick (don't mind them at all  ).

Thanks,

--James


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

You might want to try in the habitat section, they'll be able to help. I've never heard of people using earthworms though


----------



## qbvbsite (Jul 2, 2012)

Well i seen it used in combination with other bugs but I was wonder if you could solely use them. I'll leave this post here for a while longer before posting there (don't want to dbl post). Since this is for a gecko viv. setup I figured this would be a good section.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

They will breakdown stuff as it rots through but you'll ideally need some woodlice and springtails too. The good thing is that i've got springtails, woodlice, giant millipedes, small millipedes, various worms, and even the odd slug (i remove these when i find them) in my chameleon viv and my gecko vivs, but never see them. Literally never, so if you want maintenanve free this is the way to go :-D


----------



## qbvbsite (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey,
I'll have to think about the springtails but i don't know if I like the idea of bugs in the tank and get out. I'll have to do some more research on them and make a decision. I do plan on tilling the soil every week to move the poop the to the moist part of the soil so that It can decompose. That's why I was hoping worms would be good enough.

--James


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

The idea of the springtails and the woodlice is that you don't need to do anything to the soil. If you are going to sieve the soil I wouldn't bother with the earthworms and just have just a covering of soil and pick the poos out. The idea of the bugs is to have a maintenance free ecosystem . The springtails are so tiny you wont hardly see them : victory:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I've got spring tails and woodlice in my viv, as well as a few worms too.

In all honesty, you can not see the isopods etc unless you are specifically looking for them, which I do frequently as they are just as interesting as my Lygos, scurrying around eating things. One of them has got addicted to manuka honey for some reason, and regularly runs up the vine to the feeding station to stock up, lol.

I have absolutely no idea whether the worms are still alive or not, i never see them, and dont really notice if they are having an effect or not. I hope they are.

Just wish I could find some millipedes to throw in, can never seem to find any when I look outside.


----------



## qbvbsite (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey,
I do want a maintenance free ecosystem hence the worms. The idea would be to till the poop into the soil (so its not on the top) for the worms can decompose it. If the spring tails.woodlice are indeed small and manageable i may look into getting them but still wondering if worms will do the same. With woodlice and springtails do I still need to till the poop into the soil? Also I have seen it mentioned many time by adding a cup of dirt from outside it will make the soil bio-active what are your thoughts on this? (i'm guessing the bugs naturally come with it when you do this)

--James


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

qbvbsite said:


> Hey,
> I do want a maintenance free ecosystem hence the worms. The idea would be to till the poop into the soil (so its not on the top) for the worms can decompose it. If the spring tails.woodlice are indeed small and manageable i may look into getting them but still wondering if worms will do the same. With woodlice and springtails do I still need to till the poop into the soil? Also I have seen it mentioned many time by adding a cup of dirt from outside it will make the soil bio-active what are your thoughts on this? (i'm guessing the bugs naturally come with it when you do this)
> 
> --James


I would think that by tilling the sail, it might work with just worms, but I dont know 100%.
Is you viv planted?
I just go out every so often, lift up a few rocks and grab a load of woodlice/pillbugs/any thing I can find that isnt dangerous, and throw them in the viv. Grab some leaf litter from the garden, this will be teaming with bugs like springtails.

As for imposing, the springtails are mere millimeters long, so you wont notice them one bit, and they wont come out and survive in the house, so wont become pests.
Woodlice are obviously larger, but not really noticeable. the odd one comes out for a wander, but they arent dangerous or imposing. they also wont survive in the home as the require the moisture in soul and humidity to survive.

By just using worms, and turning the soil, you are just making it harder for yourself. to be truly maintenance free, chuck some bugs in, then wipe the glass down every so often, lol


----------



## qbvbsite (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey,
Thanks for the reply. My planned vivarium is going to be planted and I'm currently just doing research on what is needed. Personally I just find woodlice/pill bugs/ispod gross lol... hence why I was thinking worms. Do you think worms and springtails would do the trick? do spring tails decompose the surface stuff so I wouldn't need to till?

--James


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Ideally put woodlice in as well, they're able to break the bigger bits down so that the much smaller springtails can break it down smaller. And then the worms continue the process. Without the woodlice it'll take longer for everything to break down.

Dave


----------



## qbvbsite (Jul 2, 2012)

How big are these woodlice? max size that is.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

tropical white woodlice never really leave the substrate same goes for springtails.If you have a thick covering of leaf letter as many keepers now recommend the chances of seeing them are almost zero :2thumb: leaf litter will also contain plenty of other bugs if you collect it fresh


----------



## qbvbsite (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey,
Well I think i'm convinced... white woodlice, spring tales and worms it is . Can I add these when I add the geckos? the vivarium is gonna start as only plants for a while before I go purchase my reptile friend.

--James


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Put them in whenever, you could put them in now and give the populations time to grow, that'd probably be best.

Dave


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

qbvbsite said:


> Hey,
> Well I think i'm convinced... white woodlice, spring tales and worms it is . Can I add these when I add the geckos? the vivarium is gonna start as only plants for a while before I go purchase my reptile friend.
> 
> --James


the early you put them in the longer they have to establish before they get munched. Also it might be worth keeping some back to breed and restock. 

Jay


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Chuck some in now and let them breed and develop. They're interesting to watch as somebody else said, scurrying about and doing their stuff.

Anybody breed millipedes to add in to the mix as well?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

ronnyjodes said:


> Chuck some in now and let them breed and develop. They're interesting to watch as somebody else said, scurrying about and doing their stuff.
> 
> Anybody breed millipedes to add in to the mix as well?


yep i do :2thumb: as i keep and breed various species. 

jay


----------



## qbvbsite (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm not to cool with the bug... millipede's i think would be do much lol. I think I maybe ok with the small ones. I guess time will tell. Thanks for all the great advice.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> yep i do :2thumb: as i keep and breed various species.
> 
> jay


Iiiiiiiiiinteresting.............. I've sent you a message becuase I wouldn't mind adding some but I've no idea what species would work!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Another tip you might find useful; if you do use worms, use the ones commonly sold for/found in compost heaps and manure piles. Buy Composting Worms from Wiggly Wigglers 

You shouldn't have to actually buy any, if you have any friends with compost bins or horses, and you only need a few, in any case. They can stand higher temperatures than 'true' earthworms, so they are better for indoor enclosures. I agree with all the comments above, by the way about springtails and tropical woodlice- you will rarely see them, and they can't survive outside of the viv- too dry, for one thing.


----------

